# Diaphragm calls?



## Top of the Food Chain (Oct 6, 2010)

Have a couple of calls I am trying to learn on. the 2 reed calls all sound the same (high pitch - more of a hen). I can get a good cut and yelp on the 4 reed cut call.

Should I be switching b/w the 2 reed and 4 reed to go from more of a hen kee kee call to a yelp or should I be able to perform these all on one call. I realize I am going to get "throatier" calls on the 4 reed, just looking for some tips.

Pitch seems to come out the same for me whether two reed (high) or 4 reed (deep). 

I am novice in all things turkey


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

most calls are made to make differend types of sounds that why they are cut different... some you should be able to make all the sounds..i have 15 different Diaphragm .i like my glass call the best.... oh and read the info it will tell you what its good for


----------



## walleye vision (Feb 11, 2009)

Firstflight is right, every call is different. You have different thickness in latex and prophylactic, to the stretch, to the type of cut. Each call will sound a little different. Some are easier to cut and cackle on, but others may have a better sound for the yelp and cluck and purr. You can use one call for all the different turkey sounds but as you get more familar with the correct pitch and overall sound quality you'll want to have 2 or 3 goto calls. My advice would be to try a few different calls and find out what works for you. (Maybe even grab a video or look on youtube for proper tounge palcement and air pressure.) I've tried about every brand on the market but prefer Zink calls. IMHO they have a great selection of calls and are easy to use. You can check out the different calls at Zinkcalls.com. If you have more spacific questions feel free to shoot me a pm. Keep practicing and remember you don't have to be a professional caller to kill birds. Hope this helps!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Being a novice one of the most important things is just getting the right "sequence" of calling down. Listen to a few CD's and hear how real hens/turkeys communicate and then mimic them. All turkeys sound different so you don't have to sound perfect. Get the calling sequences down!

As far as diaphrams...thicker the reeds/more reeds= harder to blow. Need more air to make a sound. Their good for louder calling. Less reeds/thinner reeds= easier to blow. Need less air to make a sound. Can keep the volume down on calm days or close birds. 

Considering myself a pretty good caller with diaphrams IMOP a thin 3 reed call is ideal. I love 3 reed calls! To me they sound the most realistic and are fairly easy to blow. Conversely I don't like 4 reed calls...I can sound good with them but man you have to huff and it's very difficult to keep the volume down. What you will find out is that one guy will sound totally different than the next with the same call. It's all on the position of the call on the tongue and how the air is being "huffed" across it. Dropping your jaw while you huff will help you sound more realistic. Practice..practice...practice. After some time it will come natural.

Which diaphram. Don't waste your money on a $10-13 call untill you can sound pretty decent. If not you will probably find out that they all sound the same.. lol. I would start with either a 3 pack of Knight and Hale,HS Stut, or Quaker Boy. Usually sell for $10 for 3. Practice with these and use the one you think you sound best with. Don't let the price fool you. Some of the cheaper calls sound better than the expensive ones! Again..it's the user and not the call. Good Luck and hope you get your turkey!


----------



## Top of the Food Chain (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I have 3 Primos calls (Double dome, and 2 flex all 2-reed) and a Hunter's Specialties deep cut 4-reed (really like this one). I have been doing a lot of you tube and have a "practice cd" which helps. 

I like the idea of mixing in a few 3 reed calls. I just didn't know if I was wasting my money having 10 different calls / brands to try out (I guess I need an excuse for the wife when she asks why I have so many calls)

I was just a little shocked how easy it was to get a good cut, yelp on one and kee kee on another, but found it about impossible to purr and gobble on any...

LY during deer bow season my brother and I had 15 birds walk between us at 30 yds feeding in a line. Needless to say, I have the itch.


----------

